# Protestant Art



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2005)

I recently became aware of this painting by Girolamo da Treviso the Younger (1497 - 1544) called _A Protestant Allegory_. 







Here is the description:



> A Protestant Allegory
> 1542-44
> Oil on panel, 68 x 84,4 cm
> Royal Collection, Windsor
> ...



Any opinions on this piece? What other famous Protestant works of art are worth study?


----------



## BobVigneault (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow, subtle opinion piece isn't it. It looks as if the pope is trying to protect hypocrisy and avarice. Thanks for sharing Andrew.


----------



## street preacher (Jun 15, 2005)

pope= 
the cardinals= 
to the stand against a false gospel= priceless 
this is my


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 15, 2005)

More Reformation art found here and here.


----------



## sastark (Jun 15, 2005)

I also note that only Luke has two stones. Luke and Acts, perhaps?

Thanks for posting this!


----------

